# The Voice - S5 - entire season thread



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Just kicking this off. Some good talent so far. I like this new Christina. Not the look (although that is good too), but the attitude.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I think she's just trying to copy off Shakira, at least her writers are. Color me unimpressed until I see more.....


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Why did she leave and why did she come back? She made a few comments about having fresh ears, but I don't know what the story is there.

I thought the part with that 15 year old kid was pretty lame...the build-up of those other kids not making it, then him...also....not making it. Why?

The kid with the fastest 4 chair turnaround...he should have stopped singing after the intro.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought Xtina looked hawt!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MonsterJoe said:


> Why did she leave and why did she come back?


I believe both Xtina and CeeLo took a cycle off to do professional work on their own music and projects - Xtina had a new CD out. They were always coming back.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I believe both Xtina and CeeLo took a cycle off to do professional work on their own music and projects - Xtina had a new CD out. They were always coming back.


Ceelo had to take time off to get that silly head tattoo apparently 

I am not sure we saw a winner last night. It is too soon to tell.

At this point, if I was a betting man, I would be betting on Blakes team (again).


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I believe both Xtina and CeeLo took a cycle off to do professional work on their own music and projects - Xtina had a new CD out. They were always coming back.


damned shame too, the chemistry of the 4 with Shakira and Usher was just magically good, now back to this weirdo stalker Cee Lo and ***** Xtina


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

MonsterJoe said:


> Why did she leave and why did she come back?


Donut addiction.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Fahtrim said:


> damned shame too, the chemistry of the 4 with Shakira and Usher was just magically good, now back to this weirdo stalker Cee Lo and ***** Xtina


They are bringing back Shakira and Usher (along with Adam and Blake) again for the Spring 2014 version later this season.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I'm not impressed this season. Christina is trying hard to hide her *****ness, Cee Lo is even weirder, and everyone is gunning for Blake. And I've only heard two or three voices I think should be on the show(EG, the Jamaican girl, and the shy Jersey girl.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The one I want to talk about is Briana Cuoco, Kaley ["Penny" on _Big Bang Theory_] Cuoco's sister. Based on her audition, I have *serious* doubts that any of the judges should have turned around based strictly on the vocals alone, ostensibly the whole "hook" to the show. Frankly, she kind of stunk. Yet, two of the judges still turned around, and I think they were cued to do so because producers wanted to include both Briana and Kaley.

It is really kind of disappointing if that's true that the "blind" auditions aren't as "blind" as they try and depict.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Another two things that bothered me: we saw the whole audition of the albino and halapecia (sp?) guy, but not others that actually made it on the show.

And Christina asking EG about acting really seemed like a plant. Who the hell would have recognized a 51 year old woman who has had plastic surgery as Dottie from Pee Wee's Big adventure?

Could you recognize her:








or her:









as this woman:


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

Philosofy said:


> Another two things that bothered me: we saw the whole audition of the albino and halapecia (sp?) guy, but not others that actually made it on the show.
> 
> And Christina asking EG about acting really seemed like a plant. Who the hell would have recognized a 51 year old woman who has had plastic surgery as Dottie from Pee Wee's Big adventure?
> 
> ...


I recognized her from Friends but not from Pee Wee's Big Adventure

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I think C-Lo should just start waiting till the last second to push his button. Seems if he is up against anyone, he doesn't get picked. Except maybe the true R&B artists.

I thought a few of them last night were not really that good. 

I guess if you don't have a good back story, you are not going to get on this show.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> The one I want to talk about is Briana Cuoco, Kaley ["Penny" on _Big Bang Theory_] Cuoco's sister. Based on her audition, I have *serious* doubts that any of the judges should have turned around based strictly on the vocals alone, ostensibly the whole "hook" to the show. Frankly, she kind of stunk. Yet, two of the judges still turned around, and I think they were cued to do so because producers wanted to include both Briana and Kaley.
> 
> It is really kind of disappointing if that's true that the "blind" auditions aren't as "blind" as they try and depict.


With all due respect, you haven't had that great a run picking the successful contestant on the singing shows.

She wasn't knock your socks off like others, but didn't fall flat like many of the other singers that don't make it past the blind auditions. It isn't unreasonable that she made it.



Philosofy said:


> Another two things that bothered me: we saw the whole audition of the albino and halapecia (sp?) guy, but not others that actually made it on the show.
> 
> And Christina asking EG about acting really seemed like a plant. Who the hell would have recognized a 51 year old woman who has had plastic surgery as Dottie from Pee Wee's Big adventure?


There is basic similarity, and I think they recognized her more after she went into the voice she used in the movie.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> ...
> 
> I guess if you don't have a good back story, you are not going to get on this show.


... and it's becoming _very_ annoying. I'm all for people pulling themselves out of bad situations, but as TIVO_GUY_HERE says, it almost looks like you have to have had a dysfunctional childhood/crisis to even qualify for the show. It reminds me of Undercover Boss, where they always have some employee with a sad narrative that they can "save".

The attack-banter between the stars usually seems forced, along with their pleas to the contestants. I can't watch this show live - I have to be able to skip past the dreck dialog.

While I'm on a rant...  I don't think anyone that has worked as a top-level professional should be allowed, specifically, people who were backing vocals for headliner touring artists, session artists, etc. You ought to have enough connections in the industry already.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

_"it would mean the world to me"_

if one more person says that right before they go on I will throw something at the TV.

usually i fast forward through everything but for some reason this season i am checking out the back stories and the judges pleas more than usual.

i am enjoying


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Gotta say I'm still not a fan of the battle rounds. Too many good singers get let go. 
Don't know how I would change it tho. Bit early but I am liking Adams team this year.


I see Cassadee Pope (3rd season winner) has the No. 1 country album.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Gotta say I'm still not a fan of the battle rounds. Too many good singers get let go.
> Don't know how I would change it tho. *Bit early but I am liking Adams team this year.*
> 
> I see Cassadee Pope (3rd season winner) has the No. 1 country album.


Seems like the last 2-3 years that Adam has had the strongest team on paper after the blinds. But, for whatever reason his singers haven't been winning. My guess is that it is partly his song choices (he tries to push his artists instead of playing to their strengths like Blake does) and the country watching crowd that is simply voting for Blake's candidates.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I wonder why they edited tonight's show the way they did. Leaving Cee Lo's last steal for the end assured that the loser of the last battle would get stolen. You would think they would mix it up a little.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I wonder why they edited tonight's show the way they did. Leaving Cee Lo's last steal for the end assured that the loser of the last battle would get stolen. You would think they would mix it up a little.


Agreed. Their apparent surpise that there had been a steal would indicate that either that was completely staged, or in fact the steal did not occur in the final round.

I can't recall-- was there a non-Cee-Lo artist where Carson did *not* say 'let me remind you xxxx is available for a steal'?? That would have had to be the truly last one I suppose.

Seemed very goofy...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I just assumed that they show the battle rounds out of order.


----------



## dwells (Nov 3, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Gotta say I'm still not a fan of the battle rounds. Too many good singers get let go.
> Don't know how I would change it tho. Bit early but I am liking Adams team this year.
> 
> I see Cassadee Pope (3rd season winner) has the No. 1 country album.


Agree 1,000 percent about the battle rounds- I hate all the posing and theatrics that the singers being on stage together brings out.....

I don't even care if I miss an episode- just bring on the semi-finals....

And it still drives me completely crazy that they call it a "steal"- I know why they do it, but IT IS NOT A STEAL!!!!

Only good thing about it is we can watch a 2 hour episode in record time, fast forwarding through pretty much everything


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

The Battle Rounds are worth it when you get a performance like


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> The Battle Rounds are worth it when you get a performance like


Like what? There's nothing there.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Like what? There's nothing there.


Perhaps it's an ironic post 

Actually, it's from a year ago with Trevin Hunte vs. Amanda Brown singing "Vision of Love". For some reason, the YouTube link won't let let you go there directly. You have to search on "Amanda Brown" at YouTube.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> The Battle Rounds are worth it when you get a performance like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Sorry about that guys. I tried it three times, and absolutely nothing showed, but it worked for me on the fourth time.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think Adam screwed up last night keeping the guy who sang More Than a Feeling over Juhi.

Personally I thought the guy BUTCHERED the song. Missed notes, changed lyrics, etc.


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone else the Juhi is a dead ringer for a young Cathrine Bell?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think it is odd they can steal back people in the knock out rounds that they let go in the battle rounds.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The show is a bit strange when better singers can be let go and lesser ones get to the live rounds. The battle and knock out rounds can eliminate singers on one team who are actually better than the singers on another team.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

Maui said:


> I think Adam screwed up last night keeping the guy who sang More Than a Feeling over Juhi.
> 
> Personally I thought the guy BUTCHERED the song. Missed notes, changed lyrics, etc.


I agree, and she is/was sixteen(?) which implies that some experienced advice, the point of the show, might really kick her up a gear. Adam claimed that the guy nailed More Than a Feeling in practice several times, so he ignored the crappy version we saw.

Then the question becomes, should the practice be relevant, or should they choose based on the actual broadcast performance? I can kind of see both views: it's a competition, so you go with what you think the best talent is for winning, but then why not make it multiple-tries (other than boring us to tears)? That way, someone having an off night (as one other person did that night) would average out.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

SteveInNC said:


> Then the question becomes, should the practice be relevant, or should they choose based on the actual broadcast performance? I can kind of see both views: it's a competition, so you go with what you think the best talent is for winning, but then why not make it multiple-tries (other than boring us to tears)? That way, someone having an off night (as one other person did that night) would average out.


The coaches can do anything they want at this stage. But when America gets to vote, he'd better be on his game.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

You all made me curious to listen to the iTunes preview and he doesn't sound that bad. I wonder if the coaches are in on the recording sessions and get to hear their studio voices also. hmmmm.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Finally got caught up. Was a few weeks behind.

I agree about the dude (James?) and Juhi? I thought she won, but I can also understand that Adam thinks the guy is overall better and just had a bad performance.

Really surprised that Cole picked Blake over Adam.

I think the one lighter black guy with the raspy voice on Adam's team has a good shot at winning. Could come down to song selection though and you know Adam will be pushing his artists ... sometime to their detriment.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> I agree about the dude (James?) and Juhi? I thought she won, but I can also understand that Adam thinks the guy is overall better and just had a bad performance.


Just glanced at itunes... Adam had 4 on th list with James the only one in the top 10, so I would venture that he made the right choice with James.

Going by itunes, Preston, Grey, Nic and Shelbie are on the outside looking in but that's not the most reliable indicator at this point...

Cole is the only one with a 2nd song from past weeks still in the top 100.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

James was the best last night by far

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

One of my clients goes to school with Grey.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

There were a lot of good performances last night. I know they will be down to the top 12 after this week but i do not know if they will eliminate 2 from every team or whether the bottom vote getters are gone regardless of team. I think safe best to be eliminated are: 

Blakes fans are not going to vote for someone doing Blurred Lines
The song Adam picked for Grey just did not seem to showcase her very well.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

We thought James was the best last night too. Will was pretty good, but we didn't like his arrangement of a great song. The clown that did the Blurred Lines was too terrible to watch, he doesn't belong on the show at this point, and the final guy, Preston sounded terrible. We had higher hopes for Grey, hopefully she sticks around and can do a better job next time. Tesanne just seems like a really nice person, hard not to root for someone that seems so genuine and nice.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Caroline Pennell and Jacquie Lee just completely owned the night and became the front runners for their respective teams and, at least in my opinion, the best chance these coaches have to win.

Really, I thought most everyone else was pretty good but were forgettable in the shadow of those two performances.

As much as I would like to see Ceelo and Christina lose out to Blake or Adam again these two women are now my current favorites.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Maui said:


> Caroline Pennell and *Jacquie Lee *just completely owned the night and became the front runners for their respective teams and, at least in my opinion, the best chance these coaches have to win.
> 
> Really, I thought most everyone else was pretty good but were forgettable in the shadow of those two performances.
> 
> As much as I would like to see Ceelo and Christina lose out to Blake or Adam again these two women are now my current favorites.


Jacquie had some tonal issues in parts of that performance but the power was undeniable and simply amazing. Those sustained power notes at the end reminded me a bit of a 1969 Robert Plant. It was sick. 16 years old. Wow.

I loved Caroline too. What I dig about her is that she isn't like many chicks who sing that style - because she has depth and weight in her vocals so it doesn't come off as a gimmick or a cheap and weak Regina Spektor knock off. Plus she is just adorable.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

danielhart said:


> I loved Caroline too. What I dig about her is that she isn't like many chicks who sing that style - because she has depth and weight in her vocals so it doesn't come off as a gimmick or a cheap and weak Regina Spektor knock off. Plus she is just adorable.


Agreed. She relied less on her tricks this week since the song had a lot of lyrics and it worked to her advantage, proving that she actually has a great voice.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Separating people into groups.

*Knocked it out of the park* -- definitely safe
Kat
James

*Good* -- also safe
Josh
Jacquie
Matthew
Will

*Decent* -- should be safe
Tessanne
Cole

*So-so* -- might be in trouble
Austin
Jonny

*Not good* -- in trouble
Caroline
Ray


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

That was *so* not at all the right song or style for Caroline to sing. Caroline has a voice quite similar to Leigh Nash, lead singer of Sixpence None the Richer, and that's the kind of style she should stick with.

I thought Josh was so-so at best. It started off in the very "not good" range with several flat notes, and only recovered once he got a chance to let it out a bit.

I didn't care for Jacquie, but that might be because I _*hated*_ the Jack White cover of that song. It is shouty and completely ruins the song. That said, Jacquie performed the song well enough for what it was. I'd call her performance decent, but again, I'll admit I'm biased by hating that version of the song. (Edit to add: I thought Jacquie was pretty good two weeks ago, but I'm not caring for the screamy/shouty songs she's done the last two weeks. It's really rather grating and not pleasant for me to listen to.)

I thought Tessane knocked it out of the park as well. I've been thinking that she reminds me a lot of Emeli Sande, so this song fit her like a glove.

I actually would put Jonny in the "not good" bracket instead of Ray, but neither were particularly great.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Not sure I agree with your order Bryhamm. Personally, I thought James was near the bottom again. 

The song choice for Caroline was pretty bad but I still think she has won enough fans to keep her safe. 

I think Jonny and Possibly Ray (but I really like Rays voice) and I am going to go out on a limb and say Tessanne may be in trouble.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> Not sure I agree with your order Bryhamm. Personally, I thought James was near the bottom again.
> 
> The song choice for Caroline was pretty bad but I still think she has won enough fans to keep her safe.
> 
> I think Jonny and Possibly Ray (but I really like Rays voice) and I am going to go out on a limb and say Tessanne may be in trouble.


I agree with most of these points, and some times "rankings/groupings" are influences by the listeners own preferred style. Actually probably not just some times, but many times.

I agree with you (and Load) about the terrible song choice for Caroline. That's why I think she is in trouble.

I also like Ray's voice, but think he is in trouble.

I didn't really care for Tessanne's song, but thought she did ok with it, which was why I put her there.

I really like James sound. Maybe this wasn't one of his better performances, but something about him I just dig.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> Not sure I agree with your order Bryhamm. Personally, I thought James was near the bottom again.
> 
> The song choice for Caroline was pretty bad but I still think she has won enough fans to keep her safe.
> 
> I think Jonny and Possibly Ray (but I really like Rays voice) and I am going to *go out on a limb and say Tessanne may be in trouble.*


Adam had a very strong woman last year that I thought would go far, but she got knocked out relatively early. Might have been when he made his "I hate America" comment. I can't remember her name, but if I remember correctly she was part black and part Asian.

I see Tessanne possibly faltering as well. Maybe not this week, but in the future.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I have liked James and Caroline the best on this show since the beginning. Although I liked Kat's performance best in the top 12 show.

I did not like Caroline's song choice. She is not a power singer and does not stand a chance with songs that don't allow her to tap into her quirky style. I am not sure what Ceelo was thinking and if this was the first time I saw her I would say send her packing. Hopefully she gets by this round and Ceelo does a better job with her.

I did not like Jame's song choice either. I don't see him as commercial pop rock guy. I'd like to see him do David Byrne/Talking Heads/David Bowie/Brian Eno type songs (if they could get the rights). Mr. Brightside is played out on these singing shows.



LoadStar said:


> but I'm not caring for the screamy/shouty songs she's done the last two weeks. It's really rather grating and not pleasant for me to listen to.)


From what I can tell, screamy shouty is what The Voice coaches want. Once the coaches start to pick the songs subtlety goes out the window. Last season, when they got to this stage they ruined my favorite singers with bad songs and changing their styles that I liked so I gave up watching the final weeks.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Say goodbye to Josh and Ray in my opinion. You heard it here first

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Adam had a very strong woman last year that I thought would go far, but she got knocked out relatively early. Might have been when he made his "I hate America" comment. I can't remember her name, but if I remember correctly she was part black and part Asian.
> 
> I see Tessanne possibly faltering as well. Maybe not this week, but in the future.


 you are thinking of Judith Hill

Adam had 2 phenomenal singers last year and wrecked them both with song choice .

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

While I get Jonny being in the bottom, and I can see some folks not digging Josh, I just don't see how Kat ended up on the bottom. Thankfully she was saved tonight.

Ray being saved has me thinking the country fans are once again simply voting for Blake's singers.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

danielhart said:


> Say goodbye to Josh and Ray in my opinion. You heard it here first
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


1/2 right


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> 1/2 right


Hey, I was half right too. I called Jonny.

I liked Josh but I definitely understand the audience saving Kat.

My top three are

Caroline
Jacqui
Cole


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> Not sure I agree with your order Bryhamm. Personally, I thought James was near the bottom again.
> 
> The song choice for Caroline was pretty bad but I still think she has won enough fans to keep her safe.
> 
> I think Jonny and Possibly Ray (but I really like Rays voice) and I am going to go out on a limb and say Tessanne may be in trouble.


I'd say 1/3, not 1/2


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

So... anyone going to ask why Ceelo was wearing a lace gown?


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> So... anyone going to ask why Ceelo was wearing a lace gown?


Nope.

Ceelo could show up in a Victorian Wedding Gown, and I don't think that I would blink at this point.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I fast forward through anything Ceelo anymore.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

After the tryouts period of this show, I just FF through everything that's not the actual singing.. and I forgot to take note of the song.

This week, a woman sung a song about halfway through the 2 hour episode. She was dressed all in black. What was the song she sung?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> After the tryouts period of this show, I just FF through everything that's not the actual singing.. and I forgot to take note of the song.
> 
> This week, a woman sung a song about halfway through the 2 hour episode. She was dressed all in black. What was the song she sung?


That might have been Kat Robichaud, who performed AWOLNATION's "Sail." She performed right at the midpoint of the episode.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> ... I just don't see how Kat ended up on the bottom. Thankfully she was saved tonight...


I agree. I think she was at least first or second in the top 12 sing-off, so I don't know how she wasn't somewhere in the general viewer pick, particularly given some of the people they kept. I don't know that she's demonstrated much range, but she definitely does rock well.

The only bad thing I've noticed about her is her habit of being overly "Rocker Grrl!", throwing hand signs et al during the interviews. Yeah, we get it...

Despite her being a local, I'd never heard of her before the appearance on Voice.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Twice now my TiVo didn't record the second show of the week even though it is set up for a season pass. Are they using a different name for the Tuesday night show?


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

My U-Verse DVR picked them both up (both weeks). Did you check to make sure you didn't have conflicts?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

It picks it up for me on directv.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

All this talk of Caroline I had to go look up which one she is

Really> 
You all like Caroline?
Far too waify quirky for my taste.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Agreed with Austin going home. Had him in the bottom 2. I had Kat ranked low, so it doesn't surprise me too much that she left. But I had Matthew actually lower than Kat. I had Caroline down towards the bottom, but higher than Austin or Kat, so it didn't surprise me that she was saved.

This whole thing is going to come down to Cole, James and Jacquie.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I find the singers tend to get less interesting the more they are coached up.

I enjoyed this "before they were top 10 on The Voice" page: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/18/before-the-voice-contestants-season-5_n_4296437.html


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Agreed with Austin going home. Had him in the bottom 2. I had Kat ranked low, so it doesn't surprise me too much that she left. *But I had Matthew actually lower than Kat*. I had Caroline down towards the bottom, but higher than Austin or Kat, so it didn't surprise me that she was saved.
> 
> This whole thing is going to come down to Cole, James and Jacquie.


James and Matthew imo. Cole has zero chance of winning. Jacquie could be a dark horse but as talented as she is she has tonal issues and control issues. But her raw power is undeniable for sure.

And I don't get the bolded at all.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

What was with all the fake guitar playing? Why not just lip sync, too?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

You know, The Voice had carved out a nice little niche that was SO much better than AI. Then, they roll out these totally lame group song and dance piles of steaming poo and they're right back in the AI wheelhouse.

Those group songs are AWFUL. Why do they even do them?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

danielhart said:


> James and Matthew imo. Cole has zero chance of winning. Jacquie could be a dark horse but as talented as she is she has tonal issues and control issues. But her raw power is undeniable for sure.
> 
> And I don't get the bolded at all.


The song just didn't work for me. And I loved his Hallelujah version the week before.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Jayjoans said:


> Those group songs are AWFUL. Why do they even do them?


To pad 45 minutes in a results show that takes about 5.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> The song just didn't work for me. And I loved his Hallelujah version the week before.


It's an incredibly difficult song to sing and he did one of the better jobs covering it that I have heard. It certainly wasn't perfect and he ran out of gas on the final note but he is in another league vocal wise from Kat. Her version of the Benatar song was mediocre at best. She just does not have the upper range tone to do that song justice. She has a voice better suited for Melissa Etheridge type material in my opinion.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't love alot of the group songs but I absolutely LOVED watching Adam and his team singing "A Hard Day's Night." I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

I kind of like the dynamic of this season in that it isn't just the same artist(s) at the top each week. Will, who was saved via steals twice is now the only one with a top 10 on itunes for the week. He's leading the pack while Matthew's most recent song is currently 17 spots behind his rendition of Hallelujah from two weeks ago, not to mention behind all other top 8 entries.

I did think this week was overall better quality than last week though. I felt last week was something of a dud. 

Based on itunes it looks like we may have all 3 team Adam moving on and one each from the other teams.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

I haven't looked at iTunes but I predict the bottom 3 will be Caroline, Matthew, and Ray . And I think Matthew gets saved .

I could also possibly see Tess in the bottom 3 I don't think that was a great song choice to garner votes but I also think her group performance may have helped her

I thought James did a great job but he's not going to win this thing doing Queen covers I think he needs to do more stuff like the acoustic thing he did a few weeks ago. He needs to find an identity.

Jacquie continues to show amazing raw power and potential but is not really able to handle her incredible instrument yet.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

(danielhart, can you turn off the tapatalk signature please? Thanks!)

Matthew's performance was a disaster last night. It was a bad fit for him (leaving me baffled by the fact that he says it's the kind of music he wants to do), and his voice was thin and warbled all around the notes, never hitting any of them. Adding in the choreography and the inexplicable patriotic graphics left me just baffled.

I actually thought that style-wise, the song was a great choice for Tessanne, given her origins. Unfortunately, she way over-sang it. "Underneath It All" ranges in volume throughout, with a rather tender bridge section late in the song, but Tessanne sang the whole thing at 11. It exposed some rather unpleasant tones to her voice, and I wasn't that impressed with the performance.

Caroline did better than I thought she would at "Dog Days are Over," but it seemed like she flat out ran out of breath at multiple points throughout, and I think she screwed up the lyrics late in the song. I think she's got a musical niche, I just think that Ceelo has been mismanaging her, and I really don't think she has a chance in the long run.

Ray was all sorts of blah. The whole performance had no soul, which is bizarre given what he was singing. Even the "engage the audience" parts were stiff and rang completely hollow.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I said to my wife "you know how people say that some singers make it look effortless? Matthew is the opposite of whatever that is". Had to be the most forced singing performance I've seen on TV to date.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

If it were up to me, the top six would only have three people in it. I'd put Will, James and Jacquie through this week and that's it.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

This is the most lackluster season so far. I usually like someone who won't win (i.e. Melanie from last season). But this season nobody has me psyched. Will did surprise the hell out of me this time, though.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I had 2 of the bottom 3 right in Matthew and Caroline. I thought tessanne should have been there instead of ray.

But I agreed with others in that I figured Matthew would get saved, but I preferred it be ray out of those 3.

James once again rocked it, and will did another solid performance. Cole took a small step back IMO.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I had both the bottom three and the departing two right for once.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Did anyone catch tonight's EST broadcast live? At what time did the Starbucks choir appear?


-Andrew


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

danielhart said:


> I haven't looked at iTunes but I predict the bottom 3 will be Caroline, Matthew, and Ray . And I think Matthew gets saved


good call


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

And ceelo is done already. Not too surprised.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> And ceelo is done already. Not too surprised.


Not sure why anyone would pick him over other judges in the future.

I am really surprised Blake is down to one artist. If Blake's fan base votes for Cole then he should be a lock for the next few weeks.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

danielhart said:


> I haven't looked at iTunes but I predict the bottom 3 will be Caroline, Matthew, and Ray . And I think Matthew gets saved .


wow. psychic much?

I think that was about right.
Ray should have gone home weeks ago and Caroline really didn't have the power to back up the chorus of Dog Days this week.

I really like Tessanne but I thought she was a goner.
If she doesn't come back with a power interpretation of a song that everyone knows she is going to be toast next week.

Surprised to hear Will is in the iTunes Top 10. I thought he was the other one going home.

wow just checked iTunes!!! that is crazy...
If you compare his version of AT LAST to any female that did it in the last few years it pales in comparison. 
Etta James original is amazing.
Cyndi Lauper slayed it. Beyonce slayed it.
Will not so much. 
On Monday's broadcast I remember thinking no way is he going to make the power note&#8230; and he didn't. He choked on it.

In fact - Tessanne should have sang AT LAST. Adam is making bad choices for her.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> wow. psychic much?
> 
> I think that was about right.
> Ray should have gone home weeks ago and Caroline really didn't have the power to back up the chorus of Dog Days this week.
> ...


Couldn't disagree more about Will. I thought he was the 2nd best, only behind James.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I was impressed with the following performances this week:

Jacquie Lee - Who's Loving You
Will Champlin - At Last
James Wolpert - Somebody To Love (This performance blew me away!)

I am just not into Cole, Tessann's style.

Sometimes I think Matthew is amazing, and other times, not so much.

I'd like Team Adam to win it all.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Those group numbers are all so horrific I can't believe they continue to do them. Honestly, our local high school has productions that sound better than those. Unless the sound is completely different in the room than it is on TV, the coaches and producers HAVE to hear how terrible they are.

There must be other ways to fill time, all those group numbers do is make the listeners cringe and realize that these Voice "talents" are really not very good. It hurts their brand to show such terrible singing. Having the singers learn a few other songs every week, with choreography and staging seems like a waste. They should be focusing on their competition song or resting their voice.

It just shocks me how terrible they are. There has never been a good group number.

On the other hand, for the first time in my life I went onto iTunes and purchased a song I heard on the show. The Say Something duet with A Great Big World and Christina was terrific, better than the original. That woman can sing, and she perfectly added to that song without overpowering it. They should do more of that, showcasing new groups to fill time.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I think cole and will should be safe. Bottom two are tessanne and Matthew.

The third one in the bottom is harder to pick. Jacquie nailed her first song, but really over sang her second one. James really stumbled tonight. Been a big fan of his, but didn't really like either song of his tonight. Maybe because he was sick is part of it. But both of his were better than her second song IMO.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Tessanne really annoyed me tonight. Either she has bad instincts or is getting bad advice, but she seems to think there is only one volume, and that is "loud." She belts on all of her songs, even when it isn't called for. For her first song, "Redemption Song," she absolutely *destroyed* that song; it was almost completely unrecognizable.

James' first song was just a bizarre arrangement. That is possibly *the* trademark garage rock song, and it was just baffling with an acoustic arrangement, yet he almost sounded like he was still singing it as if it weren't. His second was better - not great, but considerably better.

Matthew really can sing when he opens up, but his quiet singing is thin, warbly, and utterly unsubstantial. Both of his songs were good once he was able to belt.

Cole played it safe - not bad, not great, just average. The risk at this point is whether it was too average and whether it bordered on un-memorable.

Jacquie will definitely be safe this week. I still think her voice has a bit of an unpleasant tone when she hits the big notes, but she definitely can sing. The problem with her second one was that I kept comparing it to Christina's performance of it, especially with her sitting right there (and singing along... yes, Christina, we know you sang the song originally. Shut up and listen to someone else for once in your life.)

Will's first song was good, but his second one was really rather bad. I ended up FF'ing over half of it. One thing that bugs me about him is that he never seems to be enjoying the experience of being on the show, and that has become rather more pronounced every week he's on the show.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Cole, Jacquie and Will are my favorites and nothing tonight changed that. 

I really like Cole though so I am rooting for him. I found myself smiling and really enjoying Rich Girl (such a great song) and while I didn't know the second song I really liked i also.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

tessanne and cole will be safe

bottom 3 from the rest is tough call. matthew for sure and then any combo of james, will, or jacquie. prolly james and will - and that is a really tough call as to the save but I will say james.

but matthew is out for sure i think.

jacquie has great potential but is nowhere near ready for primetime. poor control and tonal issues at the top end. needs a real vocal coach. 

i don't think anyone on this season has anywhere near the commercial potential of cassadee pope or danielle bradbery

i really hated the coach's song choices last night - to the point of being almost offended by Jacquie doing Janis.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

Only one goes home tonight I think. They said only the top 5 move on.

itunes would imply Matthew and James are likely last. The bottom 5 songs on itunes are James, Matthew, Matthew, Jacquie, and James.

James is behind Jacquie as both of his are behind both of hers. Matthew could be ahead of James I suppose, but I Jacquie's top song is so much higher than any of the bottom 5 (she's at 21 right now and James' top one is at 37) that she would have to be ahead based on itunes.

I suspect they'll narrow it down to the bottom 2 and do an instant save. I think Matthew could win again over James. His Hallelulah is *still* on the top 100 2 weeks later, but you never know.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

cstelter said:


> Only one goes home tonight I think. They said only the top 5 move on.
> 
> itunes would imply Matthew and James are likely last. The bottom 5 songs on itunes are James, Matthew, Matthew, Jacquie, and James.
> 
> ...


itunes is a decent predictor BUT James went last and that is always a huge advantage with phone voting

i was wondering when they would go to only one elimination - guess i missed that. if it's a bottom two then i say matthew and will with will getting the save


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

danielhart said:


> itunes is a decent predictor BUT James went last and that is always a huge advantage with phone voting
> 
> i was wondering when they would go to only one elimination - guess i missed that. if it's a bottom two then i say matthew and will with will getting the save


If it's bottom 2, I say it is tessanne and matthew in the bottom with tessanne getting saved.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I also wonder if James being sick will be an excuse to put James through. This was the first time I didn't enjoy his singing, but it could have been because of him being sick.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> If it's bottom 2, I say it is tessanne and matthew in the bottom with tessanne getting saved.


For that to happen, itunes would have to be a pretty poor predictor this go around. Tessanne has the highest song (Redemption Song) at 12. Not sure if it broke top 10 earlier or not. Her 2nd song is in 7th place among all 12 songs. Her lower song is above James' top song.

itunes is not flawless, but I doubt it will be that far off to have Tessanne as one of the bottom two.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

looks like itunes was a good predictor. we all had matthew being eliminated.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

You know, I wonder how often the "instant save" actually saves a contestant that was the bottom vote getter. It'd be interesting if the show gave that answer out.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> You know, I wonder how often the "instant save" actually saves a contestant that was the bottom vote getter. It'd be interesting if the show gave that answer out.


That's and interesting question. I think the demographics of those voting with itunes $$ and all other forms of voting is likely a bit different from those who watch live and have a twitter account and actually vote. I suspect the twitter voters are more avid fans (have to watch live because they want to vote) and generally younger (i suspect twitter skews closer to 20 year olds than 40 year olds for example).

But in the end, I suspect it won't matter. So far the saved person has always gone out the next week. But now with the final 6, I do think that a great song choice could propel any one of them to the top of itunes any week. I'm not sure there is a clear winner among the five-- I believe each one of them has had at least one week with the highest song either in or near the top 10.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

So, James "White Bread No Soul" gets saved. Technically, he's good, but I fall asleep when he sings. He butchered Meat Loaf. He'd do anything for love, except sing with emotion.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow, Tessanne came storming back tonight. Very good performance. Her and Will did very well. Jackquie is likely in the bottom and gone. Then it comes down to Cole or James. Both did good tonight. Cole has been a bit more consistent over the past few weeks. James had some higher highs, but some lower lows. The deciding factor could be Blake's following saving Cole.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Wow, Tessanne came storming back tonight. Very good performance. Her and Will did very well. *Jackquie is likely in the bottom and gone.* Then it comes down to Cole or James. Both did good tonight. Cole has been a bit more consistent over the past few weeks. James had some higher highs, but some lower lows. The deciding factor could be Blake's following saving Cole.


No way on the bolded. Jacquie and Tessanne will both breeze into the finals. Even my wife really liked Jacquie tonight and she hasn't liked her all season.

Pre iTunes results - I predict Will and James are gone. Mainly just from order of appearance. James being bottom 2 last week and death knell spot of going first gonna be tough to overcome.

I think Will could squeak by Cole but I doubt that too.

All that said, I think everyone did well tonight.

So I predict:

Tessanne
Jacquie

Cole
Will

James

I also will say again I don't see anyone on this season having the commercial chops of Cassadee or Danielle from the past two seasons. Jacquie has development potential and James will make a pro living (sessions and/or stage I think). Will will be a working musician as well I think (maybe in a band or doing sessions stuff). Tessanne will be big in Jamaica and I see county fairs in Cole's future.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think both ladies killed it last night and will have no problem moving on. 

Tessanne was simply amazing and that was the best she has been all season.
Jacquie was very good. I loved her falsetto on the song. 
Cole is very solid and is still the one I am rooting for.
Will - I didn't know the song and it seemed he may have struggled with parts.
James - I am not a James fan and not a U2 fan so no surprise I have him at the bottom.

I don't have itunes but if I did I may be tempted to buy Tessanne's song. i thught it was that good.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think it will be the ladies and Will.

I like Cole, but he sounded awful last night.

And James reminds me of a serial killer. I don't get the appeal AT ALL.

I think Tessanne should win it all, but it will be close between her and Jacquie. I think Jacquie, due to her age, has the potential to become a name someday.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I think it will be the ladies and Will.
> 
> I like Cole, but he sounded awful last night.
> 
> ...


I did not think Cole sounded that bad last night. I thought both James and Will sounded rougher.

----

Tessanne may technically be the best singer but Adam has not helped with some of the song choices.

Jacquie has a huge boost being young and extremely likable.

Cole also seems likable and being Blakes only team member will garner him votes from a lot of Blakes fans.

Will has been the underdog and it has gotten him this far, but I can't see that lasting much longer.

James, in my opinion, has given more shaky performances than good ones. If he was up against anyone but Matthew last week he would have been gone.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.apple.com/itunes/charts/songs/

Is this where you go to check the itunes list? If so, looks like Cole and James are at the bottom.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> http://www.apple.com/itunes/charts/songs/
> 
> Is this where you go to check the itunes list? If so, looks like Cole and James are at the bottom.


I went here:

http://www.doipod.com/itunes-chart/top-100-itunes-songs-usa.html

will and cole are close.

james is toast


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Tessanne number one on itunes btw


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

where is the thread for the x-factor btw???


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

James is just flat out boring. No emotion. He can hit the notes, but is like an android.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

danielhart said:


> No way on the bolded. Jacquie and Tessanne will both breeze into the finals. Even my wife really liked Jacquie tonight and she hasn't liked her all season.
> 
> Pre iTunes results - I predict Will and James are gone. Mainly just from order of appearance. James being bottom 2 last week and death knell spot of going first gonna be tough to overcome.
> 
> ...





Maui said:


> I think both ladies killed it last night and will have no problem moving on.
> 
> Tessanne was simply amazing and that was the best she has been all season.
> Jacquie was very good. I loved her falsetto on the song.
> ...





nyny523 said:


> I think it will be the ladies and Will.
> 
> I like Cole, but he sounded awful last night.
> 
> ...


Well, kudos to the 3 of you for nailing that the women would move on, and even more kudos for nyny for nailing all 3.

I had Tessanne and Will moving on, but completely whiffed on Jacquie.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow - I got it right!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> Wow - I got it right!




I liked Cole. I am disappointed in Blake's fan base.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Maui said:


> I liked Cole. I am disappointed in Blake's fan base.


On the other hand - I am deliriously happy that Blake's fan base didn't carry anyone through this time.

Pretty much across all seasons I haven't been much into his team with maybe the exception of Cassadee Pope and only because of that one song she sang.

Now I have to admit I pretty much start to fast forward through performances. I check in to see what the song is and if they aren't on my favorites list I skip the whole thing. Cole falls into that category, I haven't listened to an entire song in about a month.

My biggest surprise is Will. 
I know you all are crazy for his AT LAST rendition but Monday night he was just plain off key.

We've also been riding Adam for Tessanne's song choices. Bridge Over Troubled Water was just what she needed and who knows? Maybe that was his master plan risk to save her mass appeal belt number to sail her into the finals?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought Danielle Bradbury sounded amazing last night.

That girl can SING!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I thought Danielle Bradbury sounded amazing last night.
> 
> That girl can SING!


I'm not a country fan at all, but that was a pretty good song.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I thought Danielle Bradbury sounded amazing last night.
> 
> That girl can SING!


I love her she is fantastic .

There's actually a stripped down version of that song that I like even better on YouTube I'll try to find a link later and post it for you ninny you can watch it as you drink your cawfee


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I thought Danielle Bradbury sounded amazing last night.
> 
> That girl can SING!


same song stripped down:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7_ba5Nsczo[/media]

really showcases the beauty of her voice


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I was reading the news on a web site and they had a piece about the three finialists. Turns out Tessanne use to be a back up singer for Gladys Knight and also Pattie Lupone and released her own single back in 2007. Will toured with the Eagles and his father is a member of the group Chicago. Jackie would not sing in public. Even at home she would sing for her mother from behind a closed door. So Jackie is the only one who is an amateur the two others have professional experiences.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I thought Danielle Bradbury sounded amazing last night.
> 
> That girl can SING!


She sang a song last season called "Grandpa" that was absolutely amazing. I loved it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hot4Bo said:


> She sang a song last season called "Grandpa" that was absolutely amazing. I loved it.


That is a song by The Judds.

When I saw them in concert years ago, EVERYONE in the audience sang along to that song. It is WONDERFUL. If you liked it, try some other Judds music - their stuff is great!


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> That is a song by The Judds.
> 
> When I saw them in concert years ago, EVERYONE in the audience sang along to that song. It is WONDERFUL. If you liked it, try some other Judds music - their stuff is great!


Thanks, Sheryl. I'll check it out.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I got a TiVo Advisors email tonight:


> Just a little experiment from the TiVo labs...
> 
> This month, we have a special request. We are tinkering with some new ways that you, as a TiVo user, can provide realtime feedback on what you are watching on TV. Wed like your help to test out one of our ideas.
> If youre interested in helping out, heres what to do:
> ...


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I got it too.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Tessanne should win this.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Tessanne should win this.


I agree.

But Jaquie COULD be a spoiler.

No one - not even his own coach - thinks Will is gonna win!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Tessanne should win this.


I agree. Tessanne clearly has the superior voice of the three. Jacquie simply doesn't have very good tone to her voice, and it's gotten more shrill as she's pushed her voice over the weeks. (Edit: it doesn't help that she's been given songs that don't really fit Jacquie's age and experience level.) Will is just blah.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Christina didn't do her any favors by out singing her on the duet.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

And Tess Anne didn't do Adam any favors by showing how bad his voice is without auto tune.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> And Tess Anne didn't do Adam any favors by showing how bad his voice is without auto tune.


I didn't think his voice was bad... and he really doesn't use autotune on his recordings.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

After Tessanne sang Whitney the first words out of my mouth was "Holy Effing Crap, She has got this competition won." 

Then Jacquie sang her final number and I thought "We have a competition on our hands."

I won't even make a prediction at this point. Tessanne was the best vocalist of the night but she has not always been my favorite. Adam in the past made some questionable song choices for her that I did not love. I have enjoyed Jacquie throughout most of the show and her youth, bubbly personality, likability and a very dynamic performance tonight may give Tessanne a run for the money.

Sorry Will! Sandwiched between those two was a no-win situation.

I won't be disappointed in either of the women winning.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Tess is killing it on iTunes right now she has number 3 from I have nothing and number 10 with let it be. Jacquie is number 21 and if you total up all 3 songs will is actually doing better than she is.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

The more Christina talks the less I want to vote for her artist


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

So, does Carson speak English? Not very well apparently. LOL

To Adam: She's met every challenge you've "puttin" in front of her. 

I rewound it three times to be sure. Too funny!!!


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I agree. Tessanne clearly has the superior voice of the three. *Jacquie simply doesn't have very good tone to her voice*, and it's gotten more shrill as she's pushed her voice over the weeks. (Edit: it doesn't help that she's been given songs that don't really fit Jacquie's age and experience level.) Will is just blah.


It's an issue for her for sure - actually when she did Angel she controlled it much better. Tonight was her worst in that regard - and she was over singing all night.

But her sustained power notes at the end of her last song showed what she is capable of. She needs a real vocal coach imo.

Disagree on Will - I enjoy him quite a bit. Plus he is my wife's favorite so I have kinda have to like him.

The Christina/Jacquie duet was a train wreck imo. iTunes seems to agree.

But Tess was simply amazing these past two weeks and if justice is served she will win. But, Jacquie seems to be in the anointed position and was given the coveted last slot and got lots of love from an audience and a coach with bad ears lol.


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

danielhart said:


> The Christina/Jacquie duet was a train wreck imo. iTunes seems to agree.
> 
> But Tess was simply amazing these past two weeks and if justice is served she will win. But, Jacquie seems to be in the anointed position and was given the coveted last slot and got lots of love from an audience and a coach with bad ears lol.


Tessanne seems to have a distinct advantage in itunes. Currently she has #1 and #4 with her new solo and duet. Jacquie comes in at #8 and Will close at #10.

Tessanne has 6 numbers total in the top 100 and I believe all votes go toward her total this week so that in addition to her top spots should probably guarantee her the victory.

I'm not sure but what Will may be ahead of Jacquie. He's only 2 slots behind her on the top song, but his duet is 9 slots or so ahead of Jacquie and Christina ("We Remain" is up to #20 which while it is worse than the other duets, is probably not a train wreck ranking). But then Jacquie's last number is a bit ahead of Will's final two.

I think there are a couple more hours yet. Looks like it is Tessanne's to lose and Will doing stronger than folks thought he might.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

cstelter said:


> Tessanne seems to have a distinct advantage in itunes. Currently she has #1 and #4 with her new solo and duet. Jacquie comes in at #8 and Will close at #10.
> 
> Tessanne has 6 numbers total in the top 100 and I believe all votes go toward her total this week so that in addition to her top spots should probably guarantee her the victory.
> 
> ...


Adam did a really good job of choosing classic, well known songs for the duets. I took it that the song Christina chose for the duet was from Hunger Games? I love the movies but am not sure I have ever heard the song.

In other wierd choices, I thought it strange that in an episode that should have been focused on Jacquie that Christina chose to start the duet with herself center stage in the spotlight, making Jacquie awkwardly enter from the side of the stage.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Maui said:


> Adam did a really good job of choosing classic, well known songs for the duets. I took it that the song Christina chose for the duet was from Hunger Games? I love the movies but am not sure I have ever heard the song.
> 
> In other wierd choices, I thought it strange that in an episode that should have been focused on Jacquie that Christina chose to start the duet with herself center stage in the spotlight, making Jacquie awkwardly enter from the side of the stage.


Really?

It's Christina. She constantly needs to be the center of attention.

I'm surprised her dress covered her bottom half...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Maui said:


> Adam did a really good job of choosing classic, well known songs for the duets. I took it that the song Christina chose for the duet was from Hunger Games? I love the movies but am not sure I have ever heard the song.
> 
> *In other wierd choices, I thought it strange that in an episode that should have been focused on Jacquie that Christina chose to start the duet with herself center stage in the spotlight, making Jacquie awkwardly enter from the side of the stage.*


Yep. Another in the it's-more-about-Christina category.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Maui said:


> Adam did a really good job of choosing classic, well known songs for the duets. I took it that the song Christina chose for the duet was from Hunger Games? I love the movies but am not sure I have ever heard the song.
> 
> In other wierd choices, I thought it strange that in an episode that should have been focused on Jacquie that Christina chose to start the duet with herself center stage in the spotlight, making Jacquie awkwardly enter from the side of the stage.





nyny523 said:


> Really?
> 
> It's Christina. She constantly needs to be the center of attention.
> 
> I'm surprised her dress covered her bottom half...





bryhamm said:


> Yep. Another in the it's-more-about-Christina category.


All of this... not to mention the song is Christina's own song.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> All of this... not to mention the song is Christina's own song.


Is it from the first movie or the new one? If it is from the new one then it was just a blatant promotional plug more than an attempt to Jacquie win.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Maui said:


> Is it from the first movie or the new one? If it is from the new one then it was just a blatant promotional plug more than an attempt to Jacquie win.


New one.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

If iTunes holds as a predictor Tessanne romps to victory. She is 1 and 2 on iTunes

and Will has edged past Jacquie, His solo tune is 8. she is 9. and Tiny Dancer is 10. her duet is 19. but she is like 20 spots ahead of him on the opening tunes. So it's very close for second i think.

i do wonder how much of Tessanne's iTunes love comes from Jamaica. I don't think they can phone vote.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Yep. Another in the it's-more-about-Christina category.


i actually thought she did a decent job of being tolerable early in the season but she has slipped back into being herself.

Looking forward to Shakira and Usher coming back.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

danielhart said:


> *i actually thought she did a decent job of being tolerable early in the season but she has slipped back into being herself.*
> 
> Looking forward to Shakira and Usher coming back.


100% agree, gb


----------



## cstelter (Mar 18, 2002)

danielhart said:


> i actually thought she did a decent job of being tolerable early in the season but she has slipped back into being herself.
> 
> Looking forward to Shakira and Usher coming back.


I couldn't believe how many times she called Jacquie a 'little girl'-- then they stood side by side and I think Jacquie looked taller thatn Christina. She tried to sound all big sister like but really emphasied the 'little' in Jacquie....

Doubt it was intentional, but still-- seemed a bit, erm, belittling to me...


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> 100% agree, gb


Christina: "You remind me of me and I am awesome so that makes you awesome"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...what a finale! Those were some big starts they got, all on 1 episode.

Interesting that next season Usher and Shakira are back. I really enjoyed Usher, but Shakira was useless (other than to look at occasionally).


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm glad this season is over. Looking forward to Usher and Shakira.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Wow...what a finale! Those were some big starts they got, all on 1 episode.
> 
> Interesting that next season Usher and Shakira are back. I really enjoyed Usher, but Shakira was useless (other than to look at occasionally).


I like Shakira MUCH more than Christina!

I enjoy the Usher/Shakira duo a lot more than the Christina/Ceelo duo.

Looking forward to next season!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I like Usher WAY better than Ceelo (I like him but I think he's useless on the show) but I like Xtina better than Shakira...which isn't saying a lot.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I like Usher WAY better than Ceelo (I like him but I think he's useless on the show)* but I like Xtina better than Shakira.*..which isn't saying a lot.


I think you may be one of the few.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

My sister was at the taping a couple of week ago, she said that Cee lo is virtually ignored by the other coaches. She said between songs and setups they were mostly on their smartphones, but Adam's fiancee was usually on his lap along with his smartphone. The others bantered here and there and visited each other's chair, but nobody gave Cee lo the time of day.

I believe his days are numbered on the show (and hopefully in general), he's got very little talent, doesn't add anything, can't coach, and now features legal trouble not in keeping with the show's purported family friendliness.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Glad that Tessanne won. I figured Jackée had it in the bag with the teen vote.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've deleted the show already, but in one of the earlier "call back" songs on the finale, did James sing some line containing the MFer word? I played it back a couple of times and I think they just dropped the sound when he got to that word, but I caught it because the closed captioning spelled it out plain as day! Really caught me off guard.

And if they were doing a number that does contain that, wouldn't they have avoided actually saying that somehow (replaced it with another word or something?)?

I found myself watching the final performance and results shows and not really caring about any of the three.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> I've deleted the show already, but in one of the earlier "call back" songs on the finale, did James sing some line containing the MFer word? I played it back a couple of times and I think they just dropped the sound when he got to that word, but I caught it because the closed captioning spelled it out plain as day! Really caught me off guard.
> 
> And if they were doing a number that does contain that, wouldn't they have avoided actually saying that somehow (replaced it with another word or something?)?
> 
> I found myself watching the final performance and results shows and not really caring about any of the three.


I think you're referring to the part where James screwed up. It was in Bohemian Rhapsody. He missed his part, and recovered by only singing the last syllable of the words.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Wow...what a finale! Those were some big starts they got, all on 1 episode.
> 
> Interesting that next season Usher and Shakira are back. I really enjoyed Usher, but Shakira was useless (other than to look at occasionally).


Completely disagree. Shakira is sweet and funny and I actually looked forward to her. Christina is just a ......................

ugh

And Cee Lo, he's nuttier than a Planter's factory.

So looking forward to Shakira and Usher and hopefully they stick with them and are done with "Queen" Xtina and Nutcase Clo


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Philosofy said:


> I think you're referring to the part where James screwed up. It was in Bohemian Rhapsody. He missed his part, and recovered by only singing the last syllable of the words.


Any reason the closed captioning would have used the MFer word then? I clearly saw that several times when replaying to try to figure what happened.

I'll have to see if I have it on my TiVo and check it again. I primarily use my DirecTV DVRs, and I deleted it from that.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> Any reason the closed captioning would have used the MFer word then? I clearly saw that several times when replaying to try to figure what happened.
> 
> I'll have to see if I have it on my TiVo and check it again. I primarily use my DirecTV DVRs, and I deleted it from that.


Maybe we are talking about two separate things. And regarding Christina, does anyone else think she may have been the inspiration for the charectar Juliet Barnes from the tv show Nashville?


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Any reason the closed captioning would have used the MFer word then? I clearly saw that several times when replaying to try to figure what happened.
> 
> I'll have to see if I have it on my TiVo and check it again. I primarily use my DirecTV DVRs, and I deleted it from that.


nothing shows up on a google search


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Captions definitely said "Mother F****r" in the clear at one point. Definitely surprised me on primetime network TV.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> Captions definitely said "Mother F****r" in the clear at one point. Definitely surprised me on primetime network TV.


Yes, they did, during "Tonight Is The Night." The lyrics in the captioning read "if I got one chance, Motherf***er, ima make y'all dance." Uncensored, of course.

They didn't actually sing that, however.... Nic sang "if I got one chance, unh, ima make y'all dance."

The captioner clearly was given the original lyrics to the song and just dumped them in without reviewing them.


----------

